

Ask HN: Email service for business? - antr

Not including Google Apps, what are some good, enterprise level, email platforms for businesses? By enterprise level I mean features like: archive&#x2F;retain for compliance&#x2F;audit needs, spam&#x2F;virus protection, etc.
======
majadizhar
Have you tried using Convo? They are pretty good.

